# High End Travel Trailers?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Something struck me recently that made me wonder. There are a number of high-end fifth wheel brands out there, most of them are for full-timing, but are there high-end, high dollar travel trailer brands? Other than Airstream, I can't think of any.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How about Holiday Rambler? There are much fewer high end bumper tows, as the 5th wheels rule.. The tongue weight on a high end bumper pull would be about 2000lbs.. That would kill most trucks.. 2000lbs in the bed can be pulled much easier.

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

High end travel trailers...
You mean other than the Outback?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> High end travel trailers...
> You mean other than the Outback?
> 
> 
> ...


We keep our's level....don't you?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

How's this for a "High End'' 5er. I love it!

http://www.tetonhomes.com/royinterior.htm


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Sydney by Outback, Montana Mountaineer by Keystone. Both of these are higher end units. James


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure, but aren't Bigfoot and Arctic Fox considered high end?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I was thinking more about price. Some of those 5'ers can push $100k, and there are some Airstreams in the $60k-$70k range MSRP. I didn't think about the tongue weight issue, and that's probably the answer right there.

Years from now, once we get the kids out on their own, I can see upgrading to a different camper, but I can't see giving up the utility of my truck bed, especially hauling a pair of kayaks or canoes on a rack. That would be ideal: bikes, firewood, etc in the bed, kayaks on a rack above. Not sure how you can carry a 12-14 foot kayak with a fifth wheel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

How about AWARD TT's? They used to be pretty expensive and are now only custom made.
You can buy a 27' 2000 model used for $22,000.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What does tongue weight have to do with how much you spend for a trailer? Ammenities are where the cost is not weight distribution.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

h2oman said:


> What does tongue weight have to do with how much you spend for a trailer? Ammenities are where the cost is not weight distribution.


Upgraded 'residential' type amenities = added cost = added weight = increased tongue weight

Is there a "Mobile Suites" equivalent in a TT?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

GoVols said:


> What does tongue weight have to do with how much you spend for a trailer? Ammenities are where the cost is not weight distribution.


Upgraded 'residential' type amenities = added cost = added weight = increased tongue weight

[/quote]

There is also usually more insulation, thermopane or dual pane windows, gel coat exterior, better construction materials, probably a heavier duty chassis and sometimes higher ceilings. These things all add up in cost as well as weight.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

16' Airstream Bambi
Design Within Reach International...great unit...3500GVWR...15" Flat Screen TV...refer...12,000 BTU furnace...super interior and exterior design MSRP $49,641

Lighter than my Outback. Three times as expensive.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Eventually, when we decide to upgrade (and retire) there is only one 5er we will consider. Here is the link to the NON-Toy hauler version. CLICK HERE


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I .
> 
> Years from now, once we get the kids out on their own, I can see upgrading to a different camper, but I can't see giving up the utility of my truck bed, especially hauling a pair of kayaks or canoes on a rack. That would be ideal: bikes, firewood, etc in the bed, kayaks on a rack above. Not sure how you can carry a 12-14 foot kayak with a fifth wheel.


I think some of the hi-end units have a fiberglass roof. You could put the kayak's up there?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

While we were in town today, a Holiday Rambler Imperial moved in next to us. I would guess late 70's, maybe early 80's with a matching era F350. The folks in it are vintage, also. It's in super condition. Doesn't look new - looks four or five years old, well taken care of. It's all dark wood, brass, sunburst clock on the end of the kitchen overheads, shag carpet...

It would be a blast to update the interior. Operating systems (batteries, converter, wiring, plumbing) are already updated. Running gear is good, tires near new LT's. I'll sneak a look at the tag and see if it lists a weight. I know a bud, fellow worker in Yellowstone in '84 had a similar rig, but not as luxurious, and it was HEAVY. He lived in Lovell, WY and it was a real challenge to get it into the park using his Wagoneer. He finally sprung for a Dodge 3/4, that helped a lot.

Sluggo


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Not sure how you can carry a 12-14 foot kayak with a fifth wheel.


Heres a way to carry a Kyak in ANY vehicle CLICK HERE


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Teton homes, Heartland Landmark, New Horizons, Nuwa, and, of course my Excel!!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> Eventually, when we decide to upgrade (and retire) there is only one 5er we will consider. Here is the link to the NON-Toy hauler version. CLICK HERE


I can't believe we still call this camping......That's just to purrrdy to take in the woods.

Kirk


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We looked at the bambi for about 3 seconds-till we saw the price! WOW----what a mark up


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Teton homes, Heartland Landmark, New Horizons, Nuwa, and, of course my Excel!!


Come on, Doug! Excel doesn't do tags any more... I do know where there is a Knoble Esquire for sale, though!

Sluggo


----------

